# Trumpeter - 1:350 HMS Roberts - Monitor



## caledonia2006

Thought I would copy my 'Navies' posting here also in case anyone is interested. 
Trumpeter are releasing a 1/350 scale model of HMS Roberts, due for release next week. I have one on order. Always been fascinated with Monitors since reading Douglas Reeman's book HMS Saracen in the 1960s. Derek

http://www.wonderlandmodels.com/products/trumpeter-1350-hms-roberts-monitor/


----------



## caledonia2006

Have now received delivery of the kit. Sprue shots can be found on the Trumpeter website here http://www.trumpeter-china.com/a/en/product/ship/1_350_Series/2014/0305/2600.html

Below are a couple of shots of the out of the box.

Kit comprises 357 parts on 12 sprues + 193 parts of photo-etch + metal chain + two decal flags. Looks very comprehensive, with the mouldings of excellent quality, and virtually zero flash.

I have two after market items on order.

1/350 Crew figures.
https://www.whiteensignmodels.com/p...Crew Figures LArs AC 35025/4158/#.U2zxHblOXcs

Decal sheet with amongst other things draft decals. http://www.hannants.co.uk/product/BT35005

These extras were ordered for my HMS King George V but there are enough to do both ships. Cheers Derek


----------



## caledonia2006

As there has been quite a few hits on my posting, thought you might like to see a few shots of the 'work in progress.'

Must say in general it is a very nice kit, and good value for money when you consider the amount of PE and metal chain is included. Derek


----------



## caledonia2006

Model now ready for painting, plan to do a seascape, hence no props or rudder etc. Derek


----------



## makko

Derek,
A very good, interesting and unusual model. I look forward to further updates. Keep up the good work.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## caledonia2006

Thanks Dave for your kind comments. I'll post some finished photos when ready. In the meantime if you are interested you can view a build thread here. http://www.scale-models.co.uk/community/threads/hms-roberts-wwii-monitor-1-350-trumpeter.27265/ I plan to do a plain grey colour scheme as I am not a fan of the disruptive colour schemes. Cheers Derek


----------



## ben27

good day caledonia2006.sm.26th april.22"15.re:trumpeter-1:350.h.m.s.roberts-monitor.great models.thank you for sharing.loking forward to seeing the finished models.regards ben27


----------



## caledonia2006

ben27 said:


> good day caledonia2006.sm.26th april.22"15.re:trumpeter-1:350.h.m.s.roberts-monitor.great models.thank you for sharing.loking forward to seeing the finished models.regards ben27


Thanks Ben, apologies for late reply have not had much spare time lately. Yes I will post some photos when finished, plan to do a seascape also, my first attempt at 'making' sea. Cheers Derek


----------



## caledonia2006

Got the primer on; Tamiya Aerosol Fine Surface Primer as usual, quite a few light coats so that I did not clog the fine detail. Started mixing paint for the top coat, not going for the technically correct colours rather trying to represent a dull grey day with a choppy sea to fit into the seascape I plan. Cheers Derek


----------



## caledonia2006

Have now added all the Guns etc., and applied the final paint coats. Have not painted the Hull red as I will be attempting a seascape. Next stage is to weather and shade the model to make it more interesting and 3 dimensional. Derek


----------



## caledonia2006

Have finished the basic Ship, going onto attempting a seascape and adding some 1/350 figures to the model. Derek


----------



## sparkie2182

Great work
Well done

S2182


----------



## Scelerat

Beautifully done.


----------



## Sully

Excellent Job!(Thumb)

Very interesting hull design. I wonder how far she moved when the main battery fired?


----------



## ben27

good day caledonia2006.26th july,2014.00:33.#11.re:trumpeter.well done.brilliant finish,thanks for sharing.regards ben27


----------



## caledonia2006

Thanks for your kind comments Gents, a couple of shots showing the sea and the underwater turbulence caused by the passing Ship. Will use cotton wool to represent the white water. Post more soon. Derek


----------



## caledonia2006

Finally got HMS Roberts finished, it is a lovely kit, and I would highly recommend it. Derek


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Well done, Derek. 
You've every reason to be proud of that build.

How many hours in total? Did you count?

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## caledonia2006

Thank you Peter for your kind comments, I don't keep a record of the hours, but I started the build on the 9 May. That seems a long time, but I didn't get much time to model over that period. It was a very enjoyable kit to make, on a subject I have always been interested in. Derek

p.s. You may like to see a Trawler I built about 2 Years ago here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=46955


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Thanks for that link, Derek.
What a superbly detailed and weathered model of a Scottish trawler.
The 1:48 scale is just perfect for that size of ship.

The tragic story of her loss with all hands is sobering.
"The Real Price of Fish" indeed.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## caledonia2006

Thank you Pete, I cannot believe that a City like Aberdeen which had hundreds of Trawlers operating out of it, did not keep one example as a floating museum. It's very sad. 

The Star of Freedom became the mine sweeper HMS Sir Galahad during WW2, which is available as a Caldercraft Kit. One day might buy this kit and make it an ASW Trawler instead. Kind Regards Derek


----------



## caledonia2006

Many thanks for viewing gaidep8. Derek


----------

